# Placa universal aire acondicionado



## fernandob (Nov 8, 2013)

hola, alguien que conozca me podria resumir como funciona ??

no la electronica interna, sino  que hace ??


son creo que 4 o 5 reles y 2 sensores de temperatura.

que hace ?? la placa .

le das on al control remoto y que activa ?? el rele grande ?? 
luego los otros que ???? 

y los 2 sensores de temperatura ??? 

yo casi ni uso el de casa, lo prendo a lo tonto ...........pero queria saber como funciona, los pasos .

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2013)

Se me ocurre que debe haber:

1 Relee para el motor de ventilación (Interior)
1 Relee para motor ventilación radiador externo
1 Relee para el compresor
1 Relee para la electrovalvula de inversión de flujo (Frío calor)
1 Relee para el motor de retracción del difusor

1 Termistor para el control de temperatura de la habitación
1 Termistor para el control de congelado del radiador exterior (En modo calor)


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2013)

no encontre nada de la secuencia........si encontre algun pdf de  como se instala, pero no es mi interes.

el motor del ventilador usa 3 reles , por que tiene 3 velocidades.
luego quedan 2 reles mas, el grande es del compresor y  queda uno que es para la zona de el condensador, asi que es o para la valvula de el mismo o para el fan .

me interesaba la secuencia, de como funciona, mas o menos.

estaba mirando un poco este tema de aire  y veo que uno coloca o cambia o lo que sea, pero nunca le hice caso a como es la secuencia, la ejecucion.

obvio que 3 reles estan definidos, : si son las 3 velocidades, pues eso :
una secuencia, tipo salida de 4017 .

ahora .......como actual el tema de los 2 sensores de temperatura y las acciones de la placa sobre lso reles. eso no he encontrado .

por si a alguien le sirve:

http://www.airecontrol.com.ar/info/cac_150/manual_del_instalador_cac_150.pdf


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 9, 2013)

fernando creo que hablamos de un aire de ventana, o paquete...
 los tres relees , mas chicos si son las velocidades, solo actuan como eso. es independiente del compresor, y siempre arrancan antes que el compresor, cuando lo encendes arranca en la velocidad que quedara con anterioridad.
el del compresor arranca por medio de un termostato ,que esta unido al sensor, y dispara al reele
bueno despues vendria todo unido, la mayoria de las placas universales que vi llevan un uln2003, ese maneja los reeles despues led, indicadores y botones


----------



## fen2006 (Nov 9, 2013)

por aquí las placas universales son para cuando se dañan las placas originales y los técnicos de refrigeración no saben de electrónica y prefieren poner una placa universal que hay de varios modelos...
los rele pequeños  son para las velocidades del motor ventilador y otro para equipos que llevan válvulas, el rele grande siempre es del compresor y los dos sensores de temperatura uno negro que es para la temperatura ambiente y otro que pares un tubito de cobre que es para el retorno del evaporador que se usa como protección, cuando el compresor arranca si el sensor no detecta frio manda apagar el equipo y entra en falla


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 16, 2013)

que la placa universal no tiene una hoja de datos y de  conexionado,,,
me imagino que traerán una hoja como las de las placas universales de tv y las fuentes universales,,,
si no la trae ,deberían traerla,aunque sea en ingles


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

hola de conexionado si, seguro.
pero yo apunto a otra cosa:
a el funcionamiento .

al encender que hace ?? 
(espera 3 minuntos  >> activa relay de compresor ) .............

si selecciono una temperatura  ?¿ que hace ?? secuencia de funcionamiento .

es un diagrama de flujo casi seguro .

que efecto tienen lso 2 sensores de temperatura en cada etapa de el programa...........etc.........etc

imaginen que tienen un trabajo, y justo con esa placa lo pueden solucionar-
donde vana conseguir por 200 $ algo asi ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2013)

eso lo tendrías que saber si compras una placa,al menos las nociones básicas de como funciona un sistema de refrigeración,digo ,sino como podrías colocar la placa.
por ejemplo si un estudiante compra una placa universal de tv y pretende conectarla sin problemas,con solo sabiendo el codigo de colores de las r ,,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

yo he colocado placas, hace años  un loco que compraba en remates, a locales que cerraban, creo que a la aseguradora o no se que.
el tema es que el local cerrado , el inquilino se fue y dejo todo .
hay gente que se dedica a "sacar todo " .

este compraba los aires, tenia gente que se lso reinstalaba, pero de la electronica bastante duro.
me traia la unidad interna.
evaporador creo.

para reparar placa, casi siempre podia, y cuando no me traia la universal-

miraba..........miraba y listo , las cambiaba .

los conectores en varias cosas, como ya puse enlace son faciles:
trafo
coenctor a placa de leds 
a sensores de temp.
a le motor paso a paso de la ventanita 

y los reles.

no es dificil.

pero la secuencia de funcionamiento ??

yo el que tengo en casa lo hago andar a los tirones.
toco el control hasta que sale aire frio y listo .
me preguntas la secuencia en modo sleep.
o que hacen los 2 sensores de temperatura ...........y no se.

uno debe sensar obvio la temperatura de el ambiente, para no congelarte.
y el otro ??? ni idea.

que hace el aire cuando llega la la temp. minima ??
apaga todo ??
o solo el compresor y deja ventilador andando ??
y la ventanita movil ??

y si esta en frio ¿?
y si en calor ??

y si estaba andando y se corta la luz ??? 

esas cosas che........

la secuencia.
no pido el programa de el micro..........pero si saber el flujo .

sino me tendria que comprar una y ponerle luces a los reles  y ponerme a jugar como loco .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2013)

es difícil trabajar con esas condiciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2013)

Para las plaquetas electrónicas:

Si encendés en frio o calor , primero se toma los 3 minutos de protección , por si hubo corte de luz y el compresor está cargado , o algún bola lo enciende , lo apaga y lo vuelve a enceder , o juega con el control de temperatura. En plaquetas caras de aire techo-pared , también primero conecta por timer las resistencias de entibiar aceite (que pueden ser exteriores y abrazar el compresor-bocha , o interiores) y recién arranca , no me acuerdo si lo hace siempre o solo en invierno (lo sabe por temperatura.

Tienen dos sensores porque uno toma la temperatura ambiente justo en la aspiración del radiador interior y el otro la toma en el radiador exterior para verificar que no se congele cuando le pedista calor en invierno.

Algunas , cuando le pedís calor , primero inician unos segundos en frio para calentar-descongelar al radiador exterior y luego pasan a calor.

En las funciones de frio calor , apaga el compresor pero no el ventilador ni el swimg internos cuando llega a la temperatura seteada , en algunos modelos el ventilador exterior funciona junto con el compresor y en otros son independientes y en calor los dejan encendidos permanentemente , es bastante complicado el funcionamiento de un aire en modo calor en zonas de bajo cero 

En automático él solito te mantiene la temperatura seteada , ya sea calentando o enfriando 

La función sleep aumenta la temperatura de la habitación en un grado durante la primer hora y otro grado durante la segunda hora y queda así , eso responde a que la temperatura corporal disminuye durante el sueño y lo que despierto te parecía maravilloso , a las dos horas tacas de frio .

La función para quitar humedad hace funcionar el equipo en frio a intervalos regulares independientemente de la temperatura para quiter humedad ambiente.

Funcionan perfecto con los ventiladores comunes de 3 velocidades o en los de por pasos , pero hay unos modelos de ventiladores que tienen por un lado alimentación de 220 y por el otro lado unos cables que cortocircuitandolos le da las velocidades , en éstos hay que adaptar o capacitores o algún inductor de aquellos de las velocidades de ventiladores tipo Siam.

Yo ha hice eso de ponerle lamparitas a todos los reles 

Saludos !

P.D.: El manual de instruccuines es una pedorra hojita con el plano eléctrico , lo cual es suficiente . . . pero no trae nada de como poner en hora el control remoto ni las funciones de timer de encendido ni apagado , caate con eso , cuec


http://imageshack.us/f/53/acit5.jpg/


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es difícil trabajar con esas condiciones



no te comprendo ??

*2M:*
si, he visto que varian los aires, pero el universal en general es similar, es mas, te dice que en algunos cassos modifiques vos .
he buscado en al web y por lo visto como es algo tan de uso final , o sea ..........como decirlo........ para el cliente final .
"para usar y listo "

el service de aire quiere colocarlo y fin.
el usuario quiere apretar botones y que ande y fin.

a nadie le importa saber el funcionamiento.
que estaria descripto en diagrama de flujo.
he visto descripciones de diagrama de flujo de muchas cosas, y para usuarios.

saben que pasa :
queria agendarmelo .
un dia tengo que hacer algo .......y en vez de diseñarlo, quizas esa placa me sirva.
queres mantener una temperatura, esos reles pueden manejar otra cosa, no solo un compresor.
hasta control remoto tiene .

pero necesito saber bien las secuencias.

esperaba encontrar en algun lado , pero no .
tipico chino : para usuario final y punto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 17, 2013)

que es difícil trabajar cuando  las placas no están bien documentadas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 17, 2013)

*Trabajo difícil *










​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2013)

"Ningun trabajo es feo, lo feo es tener que trabajar" Don Ramon


----------



## fernandob (Nov 17, 2013)

si uno  trabaja seguro esta todo bien 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/humor/4184896/Trabajos-peligrosos.html


----------



## kitronic (Dic 4, 2013)

saludos , mira la secuencia es sencilla tieene 2 termistores el de hall y pipes esos son para avisar al micro la temperatura que exxixte en tubos y la que sale por el soplador el micro hace calculos y mantiene el compresor on u off segun sea el caso, es imprecindible que ambos esten conectados y funcionen bien ya que se averian frecuentemente, cuando eso pasa el aire lo prendes y al rato se apaga , ya que loss termistores forman unos divisores de voltaje que varian con la temperatura asi que esos ni pensar en modicficarlos , estudiando en uno que funcione bien , y tomando el voltaje en funcionamiento se pueden reemplazar por resistencias fijas con la formula de VT / Vref. ,,siguiendo la secuencia de funcionamiento los 3 reles juntos pequeños son las velicidades del soplador , otros funcionan con transistores controlados por PWM , asi varian la velocidad esos pulsos te los da el micro, a,a,a se me paso decirte el micro trae un firmware , que seria como la bios de una computadora , ese tiene las instrucciones d3 las secuencia de funcionamiento, despues de 3mints aprox el micro manda al compresosor a on si la temperatur a sensanda por los termistores lo amerita, el soplador funciona independiente de el comp o kla temp. aqui hablamos de un mini split que son los de 2 termistores tambien traen un rele del forzaador que es el abanico de afuera entra y sale con el comp, algunas tarjetas te dicen conectarlo en paralelo con el comp asi son controlados por el mismo rele , en aires de 2 ton o 24 btu,s se usa un contactor opor la corriente que manejan pero el funcionamiento es igual me parece que tu piensas utilizar esa placa para controlar otros equipos , si , es esto posible , con los reles de los ventiladores , cuidando la corriene que estos soportan , de ser necesario mas grandes puedes ponerlos alambrandolos tipo araña ya que no cabrian, no te preocupes si va a accionarse en lugar del otro el circuito que los controla ULN28003 (no estoy seguro del numero) puede con cualquiera de acuerdo con el voltaje de la fuente de alimentacion de la tarjeta por lo general son 12 volts , elrele del compresosor se puede manejar como t e dije por medio de un calculo a lle puedes poner un pot en lugar de cada termistor , que son por lo general de un valor de 10k a 24 grados asi manipulando los pot o midiendo la resistencia de los termistores al meterlos en un vaso de agua con hielo y un termometro cuando este marque los grados que tu midas en tubos y en la salida del soplador  rapido medirlos ese valor lo pones en los pots, tambien tener cuidado de no equivocarte ya que no es la misma, y el micro no mandara orden de encendido a el rele de comp, eso es lo peor que puede pasarte assi de sencillo es esto , si no entiendes la secuencia vuelve a leer, mas claro ni el agua tu amigo ,
kitronic , si quieres preguntar mandame un correo y para que lo quieres modificar la placa , 
Atte. j manuel


----------

